# Bottle stopper group buy feeler



## Rchan63 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Gang

I've been communicating with Gregg at stainlessbottlestopper.com if he will sponsor a group buy for us and he has given me the thumbs up.

This is a feeler thread so the lets hear from those who wants some nice quality stainless bottel stoppers.

You can get more information at www.stainlessbottlestoppers.com

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1063227#post1063227

Richard


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 30, 2010)

I am interested. Depending on the total number and final price, I am in for 10-20 of them.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd be in for 5


----------



## richstick1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would be in for at least 5, assuming you get to the 100+ price level


----------



## Rchan63 (Jul 30, 2010)

Richstick said:


> I would be in for at least 5, assuming you get to the 100+ price level


 
Thats what I'm shooting for


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 30, 2010)

I may be interested in a few.


----------



## HawksFeather (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for checking to see if there is enough interest to get a group buy in place. For me it will depend on price (obviously) and also the timing (three to four weeks or three to four months, etc.) I would probably be interested in around 20.

Jerry


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 31, 2010)

i'd be interested in a few.


----------



## Monty (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in for about 25.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 31, 2010)

I would problay go about 15


----------



## joeatact (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd be in for at least 10


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd be in for at least 10


----------



## tool-man (Jul 31, 2010)

I would go for 5-10.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 31, 2010)

I would be in for 10 or 20 of them, if someone could tell me what size hole and tap I would use.  I only make some from AS that came with a matching drill bit and tap.  So I don't know how to size them.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here you go Peter   *3/8-16″ x 5/8″ long thread and an overall length of 3 1/2″*.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jul 31, 2010)

It looks like this GB will be a go, I just have to work out the details with Gregg. But He is also leaving town for a couple of week. So bare with me until I work out all the details.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## bad (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd be in for a few (10 - 20).


----------



## hebertjo (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd be in for 5, thanks for setting it up.


----------



## richstick1 (Jul 31, 2010)

cool - haven't turned a stopper yet, excited to give it a shot!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually you want to use a 5/16 drill bit so that it isn't too loose on the mandrel when turning.  After much trial and error this is the size that works best, even with the ones from AS or Ruth Niles

I would like 20 of the stoppers.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 31, 2010)

I will want at least 10 thx.


----------



## panini (Jul 31, 2010)

Put me in for least 10 .


----------



## michelle (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in for 5


----------



## David Keller (Jul 31, 2010)

How many could you get in a small flat rate box?  I'm in for up to 20 if they'll fit in a small FRB.


----------



## ericw95 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd be in for 5 to 10


----------



## markgum (Jul 31, 2010)

depending on final price.  I would like at least 5 maybe 10
thanks.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd be in for 5 or so.


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm in for 10 please.

Thanks

Jim Smith


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 1, 2010)

Group buy is on http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1064468#post1064468


----------

